# 1000 Setwale-charming posts!



## elroy

Thank you for gracing so many forums with your friendliness and intellectual curiosity.​ 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und weiter so! 
​


----------



## heidita

Hallo setwale, ich sehe dich immer öfter auf dem Deutschforum. Hurra!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## jester.

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Meilenstein ​


----------



## Ilmo

Lämpimät onnitteluni! Joka kerran on ollut ilo keskustella kanssasi - sinulla on huumorin pilke silmäkulmassasi.
Ilmo

Why in Finnish:
*Language(s) learning*:
Interested in practising anything


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful! Whenever I see your name in a thread, I know I'm going to read something interesting.
A thousand thanks...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Kiora na, Setwale

Here's to the only forer@ I know of who speaks a Polynesian dialect, and here's to a wonderful collection of help and ideas!

1,000 thanks for all your posts,
Chaska


----------



## cyanista

*Мои искреннейшие поздравления!!!*


You're so amazingly inquisitive, amazingly knowledgeable, amazingly easy-going, amazingly..., no, you're just amazing! ​


----------



## roxcyn

Congrats!


----------



## Hakro

http://www.ilmainensanakirja.fi/?q=P-101.Q-palju+õnne.Q2-palju+õnnePalju õnne, Setwale_Charming!

(In Estonian because you said it's easier than Finnish, didn't you?)

Hakro


----------



## Hockey13

Fantastic job! Danke für die Vielzahl von Diskussionen!


----------



## Etcetera

Поздравления!
Keep on your excellent work.


----------



## ireney

Συγχαρητήρια (your congratulations thread seem to be making a collection of alphabets and I thought I'd contribute).

Congratulations and thanks for so many informative and interesting posts


----------



## Jana337

Congratulations!

I love being showered by your charming Czech/Slovak questions and by resources for low-profile languages. 

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, S_C!  *

It's obvious that you are already a key member of all of the forums.  Congratulations... and keep it up!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'aime quand je peux dire un petit mot en français : c'est tellement reposant pour moi !  
Merci donc pour tes mille premières contributions, j'en ai lu quelques unes et ça me donne envie d'en lire d'autres.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks so much to all of you. I did not expect anybody to notice that at all. So all the more pleasure to find ll of you here. 
 No need to say I enjoy these forums and all of you enormously, helping others and finding invaluable help here. 
  I am especially thrilled to have my first milestone on the day of your first anniversary here, Jester. 
  Und natuerlich, was mit meiner Vorliebe fuer Deutschland, werdet ihr mich oft auf dem Deutschforum sehen, Heidita.  
  And I hope to extend my "intellectual curiosity" onto Portuguese and maybe Hebrew forum some day, not depriving Jana of Slovak/Czech riddles of course. 
 Sorry, ireney, but Greek is the only language in Europe that I do not know a word of. But somebody has to be special.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hakro said:


> Palju õnne, Setwale_Charming!
> 
> (In Estonian because you said it's easier than Finnish, didn't you?)
> 
> Hakro


 

 I did, I did. But I am not giving up on Finns anyway, no fear!


----------



## elroy

I have to say, I lament the lack of any reference to Arabic, not even as a distant possibility.

Or are you already fluent in Arabic and I just don't know it yet?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh my!!! Culpa mea!!! I just thought it was one of those obvious things that should not be mentioned in vain! Hopefully, I will be forgiven some day. And besides, I have just come across some examples in my textbook which clearly contradict the explanations which I have been given by the Arabic forum folk! Isn`t that lamentable?


----------

